# How to install mk2 bumper fog lights??



## Smoke Doctor (Aug 12, 2007)

I bought mk2 fog lights with brackets and cannot figure out how to install them.. So if anyone has a picture or knows how to install these please help







thanks


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: How to install mk2 bumper fog lights?? (Smoke Doctor)*

There are only two mounting points for each bracket. The holes should already be there, although you'll have to fuss with the alignment of the brackets to get the bolts through IIRC...it's kind of messy. And those stubby carriage bolts aren't the best to work with.
Also, if you can I would pull the bumper cover to do it, I remember a lot of cursing when I pulled a pair of brakets off a wreck once. I didn't / couldn't pull the bumper cover off.


----------



## Smoke Doctor (Aug 12, 2007)

More info.. Maybe a picture? that would help alot!! Thanks


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (Smoke Doctor)*

No guarentee on being able to dig up a photo but the first question is do you have the factory holes in your bumper (big bumper I assume) for factory fogs?
If you don't you'll need to find a picture on here that shows the openings in the bumper. Then you'll have to cut those holes into your bumper.
I'll try to find a picture of the bumper mounting, but my front big bumper is stashed away in the back of a storage garage and I can't get to it.
I'll see what I can find...you might also try the general Mk2 forum for help on mounting these.


----------



## Smoke Doctor (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (QuantumSyncro)*

I do have the holes cut. And i did take the bumper off to mount the damn lights and the stock points to mount the lights were way off and didnt line up at all...


----------



## jetta_92gli (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: How to install mk2 bumper fog lights?? (Smoke Doctor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smoke Doctor* »_I bought mk2 fog lights with brackets and cannot figure out how to install them.. So if anyone has a picture or knows how to install these please help







thanks

here's a write up someone did. not exactly what you are looking for but I think you get the idea by looking at the pics.
http://www.vwgolf-mk2.com/ea3g....html


----------



## Smoke Doctor (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you so much, that was the perfect thing to help me! thanks a bunch. Happy Holidays


----------

